# Old Ferry Inn (formerly St Catherine's Hotel), St Catherine's, Scotland - July 2010



## JEP27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Firstly, I was without the internet for a while, so I'm still on with trying to catch up with everything, so I apologise for the delay in posting this. 

We'd passed this place on the way to Polphail, so I thought I'd have a look in on the way back. I didn't stay long as there was someone mowing in the grounds at the time, so not brilliant photos - sorry!

History:

St Catherine’s Hotel received its charter as an Inn as far back as 1460, and was rebuilt as a coaching inn in 1756. It was badly damaged by fire in the 1930s.

The ferry (which the inn was named after) at St Catherine’s also stretches back into antiquity; it provided free transport for peasant, the blind, and pilgrims. Its existence was first put on record in 1680 when one John McCurray bought a boat for use as a ferry for 50 merks. There were various different ferries through until 1963 when the service finished completely. 

The Old Ferry Inn seems to have stood empty for some time, there were 3 planning applications (all of which were withdrawn) regarding a "tourist complex" and holiday cottages on the site, and more recently (June 2008) an application for security fencing around the site which was permitted.

http://www.clan-thomas.net/bygones.htm#St_Catherines_Inn shows a picture of the inn in happier times.
http://www.inveraraypier.com/stcatherines.html for more history of the area.

Anyway, some pics

Externals













Internals

Great write up from The Glasgow Herald





Sunday lunch anyone?





Kitchens









Dining area





Upstairs













Back in the good old days?





Thanks for looking

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624804117694/


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 26, 2010)

RichardB & I also chanced upon this when we did Polphail.

Decided against going inside though as there were people fishing across the road & the neighbour was at the bottom of her driveway.

Looks good inside though


----------



## JEP27 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah there were quite a lot of people around when I was there too, but either people didn't see or they chose not to take any notice cos nobody bothered me. Did you you find Garbhalt just a bit further along the road too?


----------

